
Bessemer's Anti-Portfolio: Missed (great) investment opportunities - jaed
http://www.bvp.com/port/anti.asp
======
dk
"Lotus and Compaq (formerly known as Gateway Computer)"

<scooby>Guhuh?</scooby>

------
mukund
O man , they did lose out by not able to understand the business model. Bad
analysts? They must hire some fortune teller instead who could predict future
of companies :-))

------
yaacovtp
Forget about the fact they passed on all those now valuable companies. Look at
how much work it takes to raise money!

~~~
aston
Yeah, FedEx got the Heisman seven times. Pretty sick.

~~~
timg
I think that investors tend to forget how big of a drain they really can be to
startups.

